# Bank pig



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Fishing from the bank caught this 28lb pig over the weekend. Two nights of fishing and only four fish. Others were in 3 to 5 range. Using skip jack. Good fight.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish Pete!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job!!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Yea, even a blind squirrel finds a acorn once in a while. Lol. Thanks
Caught it sometime around midnight using big chunk of skipjack. Past couple weeks not been catching much but having fun.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

That is very cool to see a nice blue like that from shore. Congrats!!! What pool? If you don't mind telling. If so I understand.


----------

